# Finally we have kits yahhhh



## dipence71 (Jun 17, 2011)

Well my 2 does that I have been having issues with false preg and first time litter being all on wire and not surviving, both had kits. Yahh 
The doe that had all on wire had this litter in nest box and had 5.  The false preg doe had 8, 7 in nest box one was on wire dead.  So we will see how good of momies they are  and go from there.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jun 17, 2011)

Pics, Please!


----------



## dewey (Jun 17, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## dipence71 (Jun 17, 2011)

dipence71 said:
			
		

> Well my 2 does that I have been having issues with false preg and first time litter being all on wire and not surviving, both had kits. Yahh
> The doe that had all on wire had this litter in nest box and had 5.  The false preg doe had 8, 7 in nest box one was on wire dead.  So we will see how good of momies they are  and go from there.


*Opps must have miscounted. found one dead in the nest box but still have 7 alive*


----------



## dipence71 (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry pictures to follow soon as it quits raining constantly and can get pictures taken


----------



## dipence71 (Jun 20, 2011)

from doe #1  this litter of 6 at this time has 2 runts??


----------



## dipence71 (Jun 20, 2011)

This litter is from Doe # 2 and has five fat kits


----------



## flemish lops (Jun 20, 2011)

congrats on the litters! What breed are they?


----------



## dipence71 (Jun 20, 2011)

A rex mix that I got at local feed store. Mixed with lion head as well.


----------



## MissDanni (Jun 20, 2011)

AWWEEE!!! They are adorable!

Kind of makes me miss having rabbits 

Congrats to you


----------



## dipence71 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank You...


----------

